# my old creation



## xbonny (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello.

I just want to show you my enclosures that I've made one year ago, when I just started to breed fasmids and mantis  

front:







back:






I'll buy some of them this summer if you are interested :lol:


----------



## massaman (Apr 29, 2011)

should start selling those or make some more and offering to people and maybe make some money with it!


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 29, 2011)

Very nice. It even allows privacy for the residents(from the residents only)


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice.

How does it open?


----------



## xbonny (Apr 29, 2011)

@sporeworld. It is an Opening Sash, I don't know how to say this in english xD I made this opening because, as you can see, it's invisible :lol: 

I also use white plexyglass so aggessive species are not stresse  

I have sold this one, I'll make someone else in the future  

Thank guys for the comments and excuse for my english


----------



## Arwen9 (Apr 29, 2011)

Very cool.

The opening sash...does it open from the top or the front?

Liz


----------



## xbonny (Apr 30, 2011)

Midwestern Girl said:


> Very cool.
> 
> The opening sash...does it open from the top or the front?
> 
> Liz


Hello Liz.

It opens from the front  

I'll make a topic to make a cage like this in the future


----------

